# Tried something new



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I tried something that I haven't turned today. This is Targa nut. I filled the voids with stuff off the lathe with CA glue as a binder. Next one I will use some gold dust and epoxy mix. I think it would look better.

"The tagua nut is an extremely hard nut that comes from the ivory-nut palm. Its endosperm can be carved and polished like ivory, making it a botanical alternative to elephant ivory and giving rise to the name "vegetable ivory." Before carving, the nut is covered with a brown, flaky skin and shaped like a small avocado. Tagua nuts can be found in the rainforest, typically on the ground, where their outer skin is eaten by the various animals populating the region.

The nuts' diameter ranges roughly from 4-8 cm in diameter."

Ok changed the picture so you could see inside of the nut.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice..did you put a protective finish on it


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes it has a ca finish on it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks good...Did you deco it with your 'Bobby Engravings' or is that the texture of the wood?

Hate to tell ya what those 'nuts' look like.......how 'bout 'nuts'?...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The nuts have a void on th inside of them. When you drill them and get them turned down these voids have to be filled with something. That is what you are seeing is the voids filled. The rest of the nut is snow white. This one I just used CA and the shavings off the blanks. Next one I am going to use some epoxy with gold dust mixed in it.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, I've used those nutz for knife handles, when someone wanted the ivory look, without the ivory price.......sands and finishes well, so I bet it was fun to turn.

cool looking pen....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...where did you find those tagua nuts? I know at one time Craft Supplies had them but I haven't seen them in a long time. Good looking pen! gb
ps...you may want to 're-arrange' those 'nuts' on that picture..lol! (Just my junior high mentality coming out!!)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I changed the picture


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those look really cool. How do you get the blank out of them? Do you use one per pen?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Due to the size of the nuts I had to use 2 nuts to get one pen. One for each tube.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That looks awesome


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is an awesome looking pen. If it or one like it is for sale could you please pm me and let me know how much? 
Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You have a PM Ibeafireman


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ibeafireman said:


> That is an awesome looking pen. If it or one like it is for sale could you please pm me and let me know how much?
> Thanks


Its in the mail as of today


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, I don't know how I missed seeing that pen. It looks great. I like the dark split or whatever that is on the pen.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

You sold it already?! I was going to offer you $40 million dollars for it... oh well.

lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> You sold it already?! I was going to offer you $40 million dollars for it... oh well.
> 
> lol


I can make another one!! I will even put gold dust in the next one.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pen*

I want one pm me the price and time frame thanks


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am now the proud owner of an original Targa Nut pen. It came in the mail the other day and it looks better in person than on the computer. Bobby, I just wanted to say that I really appreciate the pen. I just have to hide it from the wife or she will claim it. I am hoping to get by Galvbay's saturday but I am working graveyards right now and I cant guarantee I will be awake. Anyway, you guys have a great time saturday.

Regards, 
John


----------

